# Crush Grind Pepper Mill



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My second Pepper Mill using the Crush Grind mechanism without the shaft.

Started this months ago. I was looking for inspiration for how to finish the top.

Walnut and canarywood. My first Pepper Mill was the same mix of woods. The pictures have not yet been recovered from my wife's computer. I liked the contrast so decided to use this again.

A tad over 2in diameter and almost 11 in tall. It looks to be too tall now, but it did not at the time. Too late to change now.

Giving this to a friend of my wife. They share an interest in horses. The brass ring is from my wife's "scrap" heap of brass removed from various horse equipment (which they call tack). I included the brass ring to add to the "story" of the piece and to include a horsey connection.









Since we get many new woodworkers visiting the site, I will add some details on how this mechanism is used.

This is made of 3 segments, a top which is solid, a middle section which will hold the peppers and the bottom which is the actual grinding mechanism.

Showing the details. The middle section has a groove about 1/2in from the bottom. 
The bottom section, shown from the top, so you can see the prongs on the mechanism which lock into the groove. 









This shows the segments with the same orientation. The outer part of the mechanism locks onto the bottom. The prongs lock onto the middle. To grind pepper the middle is held while rotating the bottom.

The grey screw in the middle is the adjustment for fine vs coarse pepper.









Thanks for looking. Now I have to decide on a design for the next mechanism I purchased.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job Dave,
I use the crush grind mechanisms whenever someone wants to grind kosher or sea salt. The instructions that came with mine had you nipping off the prongs and using 5 minute epoxy to hold it in instead. I did that and they worked well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job. I need to make a few myself for gifts.

Mike thanks for the tip on the epoxy. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Are there kits you can buy for the internal components?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice Dave. Interesting wood contrast that works great. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dbales said:


> Are there kits you can buy for the internal components?


I have not seen the internal components being sold.

The completed assembly is sold. It is not very big.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=153202&Category_Code=


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting color combination! 
The recipient will surely like this one.


----------

